

What to expect in OpenBSD 5.0 onwards - yankcrime
http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2011/07/what-to-expect-in-openbsd-50-onwards.html

======
RexRollman
What I personally think is interesting is that, as close as we are to OpenBSD
5.0, there are still no patches for 4.9. I don't recall a release that went
without patches.

------
sgt
As a BSD fan in general, I do wish there was a bit less fragmentation in the
BSD community. With the dwindling user community of OpenBSD, and also FreeBSD
to a degree, a part of me wishes these teams would join forces to a bigger
extent than they currently do. I don't necessarily mean that there should be
_one_ "BSD" distribution, but rather shared codebases and such, making it
easier to take feature X from FreeBSD and using it in OpenBSD, and vice versa.
Whenever a technology (such as ZFS) was implemented in FreeBSD, it should be
extremely easy to port to OpenBSD (on that note, there may be licensing issues
that keep OpenBSD from using ZFS).

~~~
yankcrime
This already happens to a greater extent than maybe you realise. Witness
FreeBSD's adoption of OpenBSD's pf, and so on. Each of the three 'main' BSDs
(Free, Net, Open) have a very different focus in terms of the direction of
each project, and these idealistic differences - especially when you throw
people like Theo de Raadt into the mix - will mean that it's always going to
be fragmented in such a manner.

I kind of like it that way, personally.

~~~
piotrSikora
Yeah, I like it that way as well. Sadly, this means that you'll always miss
some _killer_ features that are available in other BSDs (FreeBSD's jails,
NetBSD's puffs, DragonFly's HAMMERFS).

